# Drink names



## chartreusechaos (Jul 7, 2009)

If the punch is yellow, Yellow Fever. Red, Scarlett Fever. Or something like Tincture of Absynthe, or go French, Serum de Champagne (accent over 'e' in serum). Mac n cheese, maggots n cheese.

Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Doc Doom (Oct 7, 2009)

I've never had champagne punch so can't help you much there. As for the M&C, I'd suggest something along th elines of Sliced Entrails, Intestid-Bits, ect. A little food coloring would go a long way too.


----------

